#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Best Buy For Orchids in Laos

## mysticpaki

Hi All
Where in Laos would be the best and cheapest place to buy Orchids to take back to Thailand and then onwards home? How much would each cost if i bought a dozen??
Thanks

----------


## BosseO

I don't know about Lao orchids, but I think that the only orchids with roots that you legally can bring from Thailand to your home country are the seedlings sold in closed bottles.

When we were living in Denmark, wifey cut a piece of an orchid that her father planted some 35 years ago. She was caught in the customs and the orchid was sent for classification.

The outcome was that it was of a protected species and they reported her to the police. As she had a clean record in Denmark they gave her the options to go to court or to donate the orchid to the Botanical Garden in Copenhagen. Donation done.
A bit hard for wifey to understand why the destiny of her fathers old orchid was decided by a paragraph so and so written in New York, USA.

BosseO (not Danish).

----------


## mysticpaki

Wow Bosse 
Danish laws are strict lol
Im from Pakistan and there are no restrictions the only think the customs are hungrily looking for is booze on the passenger thats all :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ask your wife about orchids from Ubon Ratchathani if she knows the place or is she from Rayong.
Cheers

----------

